# Stinging pee after cycling..



## doodles (10 May 2010)

Does anyone else have the same symptoms?

I only get it sometimes after longer rides of 3 hrs plus.

I'm taking plenty of fluids when I'm riding and have tried different fluids and energy drinks etc.

My saddle feels comfortable enough.

I've not had this happen for a while but did a 60 mile ride today after a 3 week lay off as my bike was being fixed.
I suffered for a couple of hours afterwards when I needed to pee it was very painful and stinging.

Anyone else had this and found out what the cause is and how to remedy it??


----------



## lukesdad (10 May 2010)

Have you asked your GP ? Thats where I d start.


----------



## doodles (10 May 2010)

I haven't gone down the GP route as of yet due to the fact that its such a rare occurance these days.
When I first started out on the road bike a couple of yrs ago I used to get it but now its only on the very longest of rides and then only rarely.


----------



## gavintc (10 May 2010)

I used to get this when I had a long ride. I changed too many things at once to genuinely know what solved it. For me; new bibs, new saddle and changed my gels - problem over. 

However, I do not want to get into judgement here. But, if there are other lifestyle issues in your life, you might want to see a doc.


----------



## doodles (10 May 2010)

no other issues..... I know where you're going with this but I'm a good boy and love my wife too much to have any other issues!!


----------



## slowmotion (10 May 2010)

Go and see your GP......please.


----------



## doodles (10 May 2010)

im at the docs in a week or so anyway to try to get my sore knees sorted out so will mention it then.


----------



## kendalcottages (10 May 2010)

Sounds a bit like cistitis but I'd second getting it checked by a GP just to be on the safe side.


----------



## Crackle (10 May 2010)

It sounds like a saddle problem, tubes being crushed and all that, which would cause pain when you pee. If it's only after cycling and then only after a certain time I would say it's time to go down the long and winding road of finding a saddle that takes the pressure off. What saddle do you have now?


----------



## HLaB (10 May 2010)

I had this once (stinging pee that is); I angled the nose of my saddle down slightly and never had the problem since.


----------



## doodles (10 May 2010)

I have been using the standard spesh saddel from and allez elite, i think the saddle is called spesh comp but i also have a spesh toupe saddle which i also use and its the same with both of them.
I'll try playing around with the saddle angle.


----------



## Globalti (11 May 2010)

It's irritation of the tubes caused by the saddle. Women get "bride's cystitis" which is a similar problem caused by a different agent.


----------



## sleekitcollie (11 May 2010)

pls get this checked out by a gp . its as easy as dropping in a sample . , speaking from experiance , it could be a number of things 
i had simmiler symptoms which turned out to be a bladder infection which can be a sign of serious things , NOT saying it is but belive me its so easy to get things checked out at docs 
ps i'm all clear now various treatments and cpl biopsys done but SO glad i went to the docs early


----------



## BintanMan (4 May 2011)

sleekitcollie said:


> pls get this checked out by a gp . its as easy as dropping in a sample . , speaking from experiance , it could be a number of things
> i had simmiler symptoms which turned out to be a bladder infection which can be a sign of serious things , NOT saying it is but belive me its so easy to get things checked out at docs
> ps i'm all clear now various treatments and cpl biopsys done but SO glad i went to the docs early



Sorry to bump this, but I experienced similar symptoms yesterday and during the night. I suspect it's the saddle angle, compounded by the fact that I'm overweight (16.5st) and doing long rides too soon (2x15 milers in 3 days after only 3 weeks riding again). The problem I have is I used to be very fit, running marathons etc, and I feel ok fitness wise doing long rides but maybe my body isn't up to it yet. Plus I'm getting older! I'm going to see my GP just in case though because I've never had anything like this before. I'm recovering from testicular cancer (Nov 2008) and still going for CT scans and regular blood tests at the moment so I'm not unduly worried as all my scans and bloods have been 100% clear.

Symptoms are very painful pee, but it had subsided A LOT today. Sorry if it's too much information but there were signs of 'other stuff' in my pee appearing in the toilet bowl as well.


----------



## byegad (4 May 2011)

Is your pee dark in colour? Maybe you are getting a bit dehydrated. 

I once got similar symptoms after completing a long wallk and running out of water half way through the day. It cleared up after I sank two pints of orange juice and a pint of lemonade in the pub. By the time I was on my second pint of beer everything was fine!


----------



## BintanMan (4 May 2011)

byegad said:


> Is your pee dark in colour? Maybe you are getting a bit dehydrated.
> 
> I once got similar symptoms after completing a long wallk and running out of water half way through the day. It cleared up after I sank two pints of orange juice and a pint of lemonade in the pub. By the time I was on my second pint of beer everything was fine!



Yes it is rather dark and a bit smelly (hope nobody is eating their dinner eek). And I had a stinking headache before and after I went to bed. I was also wearing a new make on bib short for the first time.


----------



## mcshroom (4 May 2011)

Dark, stinging pea and headaches really sounds like dehydration.


You need to drink a lot of fluids cycling, and start drinking before you start feeling thirsty. Dehydration can also make you feel washed out the following day if you don't sort it.


----------



## snorri (4 May 2011)

Get yourself along to your GP.
I had something similar years ago, and had to take a course of pills which sorted things out, there has been no recurrence.
There is nothing to be embarrassed about, if that is what is worrying you. There were no questions regarding where I had been putting my willy before the problem arose. The GP didn't even require me to take my trousers down for a look, just gave me medication following analysis of the sample.


----------



## BintanMan (5 May 2011)

snorri said:


> Get yourself along to your GP.
> I had something similar years ago, and had to take a course of pills which sorted things out, there has been no recurrence.
> There is nothing to be embarrassed about, if that is what is worrying you. There were no questions regarding where I had been putting my willy before the problem arose. The GP didn't even require me to take my trousers down for a look, just gave me medication following analysis of the sample.



I went to my GP. Pee'd in a bottle but nothing came from the dip test. Sending it away for cultures. Blood test tomorrow. It got slightly better yesterday but today it's regressed a bit. Not as bad as Tuesday night. I'll drink lots of water and see how today goes. I have antibiotics for any potential infection.


----------

